# Rehomed - Atlanta Area Golden Needs to be Re-Homed



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all - a friend of mine reached out to me last week, knowing that I have Noah and am involved in a lot of local Golden Retriever activities, and asked me if I knew anyone who might be interested in adopting a female Golden Retriever, that belongs to a friend of hers. I asked her to e-mail me with more details and pictures and I'd post it here for a little more visibility. 

Please PM me, and I can share with you the owner's e-mail address. She sent me three pictures, but two of them are pictures with their children, so I'm only sharing one of the pictures and am asking to see if they have more with no children. I may try my hand at either blurring out the children's faces, or cropping out the dog if seriously interested adoptors want to see them in a PM. If she sends me additional pictures, I'll update this post with those pictures. 

I have recommended that they also contact Adopt a Golden Atlanta - I'm not sure why they have not. I think perhaps they want to be more personally involved in her placement, because they do love her so. 

Here is the e-mail that I received: 



> Goldie is 2 years and 9 months old, 47 lbs, spayed, and fully vaccinated. She has had two incidents where she bit the family's terrier (seemingly unprovoked), and the last one resulted in major injuries to him. Their vet has diagnosed her as high anxiety, which seems to have driven the biting. She has never shown aggression to the children, and worships her "parents", but they cannot risk the chance that one of the kids might startle her and end up severely injured. They and the behavioral specialist they consulted feel she would do well in an *only-dog home with no small children*.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, that was fast! I just received an update from my friend that the family has found a suitable home for Goldie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great to hear. 
Happy life Goldie girl.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That's great to hear. Wishing Goldie a happy life with her new family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rabernet*

So glad you told them to contact Adopt A Golden Atlanta! Good for you.
Now Goldie has a loving home!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> So glad you told them to contact Adopt A Golden Atlanta! Good for you.
> Now Goldie has a loving home!


I don't think that they ever did contact AGA, but were able to find a home for her on their own. 

I am glad she has a new home now too!


----------

